
Earliest evidence of exoplanets comes to light, 100 years later - antognini
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2016/0413/Earliest-evidence-of-exoplanets-comes-to-light-100-years-later
======
cyphar
Odd. I honestly didn't expect a proper popular science article from a magazine
called "Christian Science Monitor".

